
RethinkDB 1.11 is out: query profiler, new streaming algorithm, devops features - mglukhovsky
http://rethinkdb.com/blog/1.11-release/
======
nickpresta
Awesome release (I'm using the query profiler as we speak).

A side effect of upgrading is that my write speeds jumped through the roof:

I went from ~6K writes/sec yesterday on my rMBP (SDD, 16GB RAM, 2.3GHz quad
core) to ~13K/sec today:

[http://i.imgur.com/ZXdFOnn.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZXdFOnn.png) (it fluctuate
between 9K and 13K to bulk insert ~600K documents).

Congrats to the RethinkDB team!

------
mrinterweb
One feature that I'm waiting for with RethinkDB is unique indexing other than
primary key. I frequently use unique indexes, and lacking that feature has
been something that has deferred my interest in trying RethinkDB out.

~~~
coffeemug
Slava @ Rethink here. I'll open a github issue when I get to a computer (and
will post it here). We'll see if it's technically feasible and how/when we can
schedule it.

~~~
mrinterweb
That's fantastic. Thank you.

------
desireco42
Now this is a database whose every release brings something genuinely useful.
I am really glad this exists and gives me a good measuring stick to compare to
other db's.

~~~
meowface
I also like how almost all of their development process is done completely in
the open:
[https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues](https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues)

I hope that it ends up as a MongoDB killer within the next few years. They
certainly deserve success.

~~~
jb007
RethinkDB and MongoDB, the value is the same.

~~~
tracker1
I think the benefits in terms of programming are roughly the same... but in
terms of infrastructure overhead, sane defaults and cost, there's quite a bit
of difference.

~~~
jpgvm
The programming model is also much much better.

Explicit control over write durability and out-dated reads alone is a pretty
big advantage. When you start to factor in how much better ReQL is and the
atomic nature of ReQL queries RethinkDB pulls far ahead.

------
nogbit
I never post on HN, but I will say I've been using RethinkDB for a couple of
weeks now and it's fantastic, the Ruby drivers work great. It's a big change
from writing sql for over 10 years, but the pros far out weigh the cons. Going
to upgrade now. They are also very helpful in irc.

------
coolsunglasses
I would invite any Clojure users interested in RethinkDB to try out Revise, a
client driver for RethinkDB:
[http://github.com/bitemyapp/revise/](http://github.com/bitemyapp/revise/)

------
girvo
I am really interested in RethinkDB, and just wish I could convince myself to
use it in an actual product. What's peoples' use case for the most part? I
mean, I use PostgreSQL and MySQL for most of my applications, and Sqlite for
smaller stuff. I've steered clear of the whole "NoSQL" movement up til this
point, but Rethink seems to have the correct cross-section of a) features from
SQL DB's that I use, and b) features from NoSQL-styled DB's that I want.

tl;dr -- Should I use Rethink as my primary data-store, considering that I
don't use many advanced SQL features for the most part?

~~~
orthecreedence
I'd say it's definitely a hybrid of the NoSQL movement and SQL. You have
joins, data integrity (not giving a thumbs up "A+++++++ would write again"
until data is on disk), and expressive queries. On the flip side, you have
real document storage and querying abilities: you can query on subfields of
subfields of etc. You can index arbitrary components of your documents. The
best part is the auto-partitioning/replication.

As someone who's used it for over 6 months now (4 in production) can't say
I've regretted the decision or ever looked back. Every time I've hit a bug or
a problem, the Rethink team has stepped in to make it right, even to the point
of patching the database for me personally when things got rough (index
corruption) and helped me recover all my data into a new instance.

My advice: if you are happy with PostgreSQL, stay with it. It's not worth
switching databases if you are happy just for the hell of it. But if you're
looking to build a new app and need to scale the database to more than one
master three slaves without the ops nightmares and you don't mind learning
something new, definitely give Rethink a shot. The guys building it are really
smart and the community around it is excellent (and growing steadily).

~~~
girvo
I'm actually very meh on PgSql to be honest, so I think I'll talk your advice
and give it a try!

------
spicyj
I'm consistently impressed with every new release from RethinkDB. Nice work.

------
orkj
Since I almost never post to HN this must be the story to do so:

I have used rethinkDB in production since may (and obviously in dev - about
since v 1.1). It's kick ass. The things you immediately fall in love with is
the awesome admin dashboard, data explorer, and of course the very beautiful
query language.

Full disclosure: I am not employed by RethinkDB, I am just a fanboy and user
:)

Thanks again Rethink!

------
goldenkey
Awesome job guys. Could not be more impressed by your team's continual
improvement of this rock-solid DB.

------
tzury
@Slava and others. When it comes to database, you know, there is always a
fear... A new company, young (extremely talented though) folks, etc.

You need to put out in the front page of your website use cases. Real world
use cases where one can read testimonials and facts, regarding RethinkDB
capability, readability and stability.

It will help people to make the step toward trying it, and if they'll try, and
get satisfaction, they can end up using it in production.

~~~
orthecreedence
I think Rethink is general enough that they don't need use-cases listed on the
site. It's not an in-memory database geared towards real-time analytics, it's
not a clustered map-reduce system for number crunching, it's a document-based
database with real durability and a great query language. Use your
imagination.

You're right though about the fear of putting your company's data into a new
system. However, I think they've taken the right approach by warning people of
the risks while at the same time working as hard as they can to mitigate any
of the risks.

Getting people to trust you is a slow but steady process, and I think they're
playing it right.

------
molf
Is there any way to upgrade clusters without downtime? It seems the
import/export requires a shutdown, and nodes running different versions cannot
join the same cluster, correct?

~~~
neumino
Import/export don't require a shutdown, but upgrading does. Like you said, you
cannot connect two nodes with different versions for now.

The versions will eventually be backward compatible (probably as soon as we'll
be production ready). But for now, you will have a downtime. Sorry for that,
we'll try to hit the production ready milestone as soon as possible.

~~~
molf
Thanks for the response. Communication of the status of the releases was very
clear, so we were aware that not everything is 100% production ready. At least
it's good to know for sure that we have to plan for downtime when upgrading,
and aren't simply missing some less obvious way.

------
Cyranix
RethinkDB was dead simple to get up and running, and it has been a joy to work
with for one of my side projects. Keep up the fantastic work!

------
StavrosK
I'm happy for Rethink, but sad that it has caused Marc to quit DOTA. Someone
tell him to log on!

------
dkhenry
Great Job guys. Keep up the good work.

